
Open Letter to Microsoft’s CEO: Don’t Roll Back the Clock on Choice and Control - ndesaulniers
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/07/30/an-open-letter-to-microsofts-ceo-dont-roll-back-the-clock-on-choice-and-control/
======
arihant
This is not rolling back the clock. Here are some important points to the
debate:

1\. Windows 10 users are upgrading from 7 and 8.1, these versions were heavily
shipped with bloatware. If it took away default browsing from Firefox, it also
took away volume control from OEM Volumizer 2010.

2\. Your browsers like IE, Mozilla and Chrome might have Malware toolbars
installed. Nobody can deny that it is far too common on Windows PCs. If it
opened the infected browser the first thing after update, how secure is your
PC now?

3\. Microsoft has taken deliberate steps to make Firefox the default browser
_easier_. The is an entire section now in Settings that lists 8-10 typical
apps like browsers and one can easily set Firefox to default from there. It is
not like old days when you had to go fidget with individual settings of each
browser.

4\. If you were savvy enough to put FF as default on Win 7, you are savvy
enough to change it on Win 10. People not as savvy _need_ a robust unbreakable
solution.

5\. The XYZ browser you were using might not be fully Windows 10 compatible.
It is absolutely weird to expect default apps to remain same after a major
upgrade. The cannot give individual vendors like Mozilla or Google special
treatment here, nor can they take responsibility for their development cycles.

6\. It's not bad for users. They aren't defaulting on IE7. Edge is fantastic.

7\. In 2015, browsing should be considered a core OS feature that _cannot_ be
broken for upgrading users.

8\. Microsoft had a weird history of over preserving user settings. It didn't
leave them any place good. They still remain the most backwards compliant in
any aspect.

9\. Windows 10 does preserve old settings for extensions it doesn't support
out of the box.

But the biggest point left out in this debate is that Microsoft has made it as
easy as mobile to change default apps. I fail to see how this will not help
Mozilla.

~~~
Spivak
> They aren't defaulting on IE7. Edge is fantastic.

I really don't know where to start. I tried out edge for a few days and
although the browser itself is pretty and functional it completely falls flat
compared to existing players, including IE.

I don't care what features they've announced for the future that may never
happen. As the browser currently stands it's a toy and isn't the "browser for
doing." I had hoped that that tagline would mean it would be a browser for
power users but what we got was a gimped "mobile" browser.

No add-ons, no real settings, gimmicky features that you'll use twice and then
never touch again, no customization, and designed with touch given priority
over mouse and keyboard.

Any browser, as long as it has sane defaults, would be fine for causal users
but it's like they don't understand what people who care about such things
actually do with a browser.

~~~
Aldo_MX
> isn't the "browser for doing."

Is that a bad point? If you want a "browser for doing" install Firefox and
2147483647 extensions until it explodes.

The fact that the default browser is extremely minimalistic is something good,
users just need a "browser for browsing".

~~~
GhotiFish
I'd have to agree that having a minimalistic browser that prevents users from
getting into too much trouble is a good thing.

If Microsoft decided to make Edge a purely minimal browser then expected you
to get more sophisticated ones later if you needed more features, I'd actually
be in favor of it.

They're not going to do that. I think we all know that.

~~~
Aldo_MX
Considering their "Universal Windows Apps" strategy, and the history of how
Chrome went from a minimalistic browser to a bloated resource hog, keeping the
browser with only the essential features makes more sense in the long term.

------
verusfossa
Mozilla hasn't made me very happy lately with their "choice" tactics.
Resetting people's default search engine to Yahoo of all things on update was
very opaque. Also the AMO signing fiasco, Pocket and Hello. Feels like an
"It's only okay when we do it" kind of thing.

~~~
oso2k
I agree. And I extend that sentiment to their approach to Web Standards a few
years ago too, like WebSQL [0] and NaCl [1], Dart [2]. That felt like NIH [3]
or some other non-collaborative or ultra-competitive motivation on their part.
Not a place of "speak for the Web". IMO, the choice of IndexedDB over WebSQL
set the Web back 20 years.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_SQL_Database](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_SQL_Database)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Native_Client](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Native_Client)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dart_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dart_\(programming_language\))

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_invented_here](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_invented_here)

~~~
sonnyp
About WebSQL Firefox already had (and still has) Sqlite dependency (it is uses
for bookmarks, history, ...) it is not the issue. The problem is that the Web
SQL standard states "User agents must implement the SQL dialect supported by
Sqlite 3.6.19." [0] which made agents rely on a outdated dependency and non
standard (sqlite is not SQL ansible compatible) SQL. A nightmare for Web
standards. They made the right (and hard) choice.

NaCl isn't portable (Mozilla is working on Web Assembly)

Dart excerpt taken from Dart FAQ; question: "Will the Dart VM get into
Chrome?" response: "No. Dart is designed to compile to JavaScript to run
across the modern web, and the dart2js compiler is a top priority for the
team." [1]

[0] [http://www.w3.org/TR/webdatabase/#web-
sql](http://www.w3.org/TR/webdatabase/#web-sql)

[1] [https://www.dartlang.org/support/faq.html#q-will-the-dart-
vm...](https://www.dartlang.org/support/faq.html#q-will-the-dart-vm-get-into-
chrome)

~~~
michaelwww
Google has the Dart VM running in Chrome and it's called Dartium. If Mozilla
had not been so vigorously negative towards Dart the story of Dart and Blink
may have turned out differently.

~~~
BrendanEich
No, Google Chrome people rebelled against the overhead of a cross-language-
engine garbage cycle collector. Are you aware of the technical details?

Before this, before Blink forked WebKit, Apple rejected naive DartVM pre-
integration changes for the same reason:

[https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-
dev/2011-December/...](https://lists.webkit.org/pipermail/webkit-
dev/2011-December/018811.html)

Whining for the poor Google-Goliath, blaming little Mozilla-David, is rich. No
comment on the Pocket deal or other recent Mozilla changes. On this tangent
about Dart, I'm happy that Chrome people prevailed.

~~~
tkubacki
>On this tangent about Dart, I'm happy that Chrome people prevailed

I'm not. We are sentenced for another 20+ yrs for lang with broken 'this'
pointer

~~~
robin_reala
You might be interested in ES6’s arrow functions, which change the behaviour
of this to something you might approve of (you didn’t specify how you thought
it was broken):

[http://tc39wiki.calculist.org/es6/arrow-
functions/](http://tc39wiki.calculist.org/es6/arrow-functions/)

~~~
tkubacki
yea there are many different tactics to tackle this issue - still default
behaviour is confusing at best - bad design at worst.

------
solidangle
It's absurd that you have to press on a button called 'Customize' (which is
really scary sounding for non-experts) to get any privacy in Windows 10. If
users are brave enough to press this button they get a list of nondescript
options that barely explain what kind of data is sent to Microsoft.

Microsoft should show always show all the privacy options to users and they
should explain the pros and cons for each setting. Explain them that Cortana
won't work anymore if they don't enable something, but also explain them that
the NSA will be getting all their keystrokes if they do enable it.

Here in Europe we are not protected by US law against the NSA (although there
seem to be all sorts of loop holes in the US too), so we should expect here
that all the data that Microsoft collects is directly sent to the NSA. It's
unacceptable that they offer a one click 'share everything with the
NSA'-button when there is no matching 'keep all my data private'-button.

But the absolute worst thing ever is that they seem to throw away old settings
after some updates. So even when I make sure that my parents computers are
properly protected against Microsoft or even the NSA spying on them, I still
can't expect that they will stay that way in the future.

~~~
DanBC
To be fair if your attacker is the NSA you're fucked no matter what MS does.

Most people need better security to protect them from the US companies
slurping all their data.

~~~
TallGuyShort
If the NSA is a targeted attacker, then yes, the James Mickens "Mossad / Not
Mossad Duality" applies. To paraphrase, "either your attacker is or is not the
Mossad. If your attacker is not the Mossad, you can use strong passwords and
avoid shady websites and you should be okay. If your attacker is the Mossad,
there's nothing you can do and you are definitely going to die".

However, the average citizen is not a target of the NSA. They can tap all
sorts of public infrastructure and record it, etc. But much of my activity is
spread out over many networks, and is encrypted in ways that may still not be
super-convenient for the NSA to constantly crack. The problem with these
privacy settings is they're causing WAY more stuff to go over infrastructure
easily targeted by the NSA than before.

~~~
M2Ys4U
>However, the average citizen is not a target of the NSA.

The average citizen is _exactly_ the target of the NSA. Their goal is to own
everybody and then figure out what to do afterwards.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Owning everyone is the very opposite of the definition of a targeted attack.
My point is not allowing your data to be collected en masse is a reasonable
precaution against mass surveillance.

------
Lazare
Meh.

Is this an ideal thing for MS to have done? Fuck, I dunno. Probably not, I
guess?

But this isn't that bad; the hyperbolic title ("don't roll back the clock on
choice!") makes this sound like something actually serious. Or major. Or
permanent. It would be the right headline to protest MS making it impossible
to use a third party browser, or at least impossible to change the default
browser. Instead it's being used to protest...some options being reset when
you upgrade your OS? Because heaven knows I've never lost any settings
upgrading my OS _before_...

Plus, Mozilla is...mmm. Not my first choice for an organisation to be leading
this charge; they've done too much shady shit lately. I have a feeling that
Mozilla may be badly overestimating how much goodwill they have among
developers right now.

~~~
cottsak
Right. So if you want to be worried about something --serious-- be worried
about this [https://edri.org/microsofts-new-small-print-how-your-
persona...](https://edri.org/microsofts-new-small-print-how-your-personal-
data-abused/)

~~~
bryans
This sounds like paranoid cherry picking, at best. Nearly all of these
"worrying issues" are the default behavior of every mobile Android and iOS
device on the market.

Specifically, the sync and Cortana portions are complete non-issues. For
example, you need to provide all of that information for a service like
Cortana, or Google Now, or Siri to even function properly. And you will find
nearly identical verbiage in the Android and iOS user agreements, allowing
them to access, transfer, and use your data.

Yet, I don't see any of this righteous indignation about the non-Microsoft
services.

------
BinaryIdiot
I was pretty surprised when I installed Windows 10 and it changed to another
default for my web browser. Even worse was it didn't reset the "do you want me
as the default" in all of the other web browsers so I had to go and manually
change settings.

Microsoft Edge is pretty nice especially compared to IE but this default to
Edge should have only occurred if your current default is IE.

~~~
maratd
To be fair, they reset all defaults. For images, video, everything.

Google Chrome pops up a bar that takes you directly to the settings. It's
literally two clicks to change it back.

Microsoft should have preserved the defaults, but I think Google's solution is
preferable to a complaint letter.

~~~
emn13
How is that fair? Note that this isn't a technical choice (you can preserve
the previous defaults, that's just a well-hidden non-default option during the
upgrade process) - it's using your monopoly position to make life hard on
other software manufacturers.

How reasonable would it be if a chrome install had a light-grey disabled-
looking customize word hidden amongst a wall of text that if you didn't find
and click it would replace windows with chrome os?

This sounds like a power-grab.

------
amatwl
I actually think Microsoft's change is better in regards to user choice.
Either way, it still seems simple to me to change the default web browser in
Windows 10. Here's a gif I made showing another way to change the default web
browser to Firefox:
[http://i.imgur.com/FbdcfL3.gif](http://i.imgur.com/FbdcfL3.gif) (In the gif,
both Cortana and Bing search is disabled, only standard Windows Search is
used)

Also, it's kind of embarrassing that Mozilla's official video for this shows
an unactivated version of Windows 10.

~~~
callahad
> _Also, it 's kind of embarrassing that Mozilla's official video for this
> shows an unactivated version of Windows 10._

All pre-release builds of Windows 10 have that watermark. Why is that
embarrassing?

Edit: I stand corrected; there is an "Activate Windows" watermark distinct
from the build identifier, which was added in the later preview builds. There
was a window of time where new VMs couldn't be activated, since the Preview
keys had been killed but the final release was not yet available. Looks like
we recorded this on a fresh VM running a preview build, which can't be
activated. Oh well.

Cite: [http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/insider/forum/insider_win...](http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_install/updated-activate-windows-
watermark-on-windows-10/cae92439-f115-45ea-a109-14332c5f56ec)

~~~
amatwl
Um, no. Not all pre-release builds of Windows 10 have that watermark. I'm
talking about the "Activate Windows" message. Also, the final version of
Windows 10 has been released (and the video was recorded after the final
version was released), so no reason to use a pre-release version of Windows in
the video.

~~~
hartator
I don't get why you got downvoted, it's indeed not looking really serious to
realese a video with this kind of watermark. Sure, well, whatever. I think the
whatever has became the new moto at Mozilla.

------
mmastrac
Is the anti-trust monitoring still ongoing at Microsoft? This seems like
something they'd be interested in.

~~~
manicmonad
No, the oversight seems to have ceased in 2012.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Cor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Corp).

------
michaelwww
Microsoft has a new browser they'd like people to load up and try out. I don't
see the problem with making it the default browser in a free major upgrade of
the OS. Small price to pay. I'm not suprised Microsoft ignored his complaints.

------
brokentone
Total aside -- Interesting how Satya Nadella doesn't seem to have the
recognition yet to stand alone, but calling him "Microsoft's CEO" is the most
descriptive way to identify him for the purposes of this writing.

~~~
nacs
Probably because this is directed at Microsoft in general instead of saying
Satya Nadella was directly responsible for the changes.

------
ripberge
What if that default browser was IE and they're obviously trying to get people
off of that because it's now legacy?

Should they only change the default browser to edge if it was IE before?

Doesn't seem fair to them...

~~~
dragonwriter
> Should they only change the default browser to edge if it was IE before?

There is a plausible argument for doing so in that case if Edge is a same-
vendor, intended-replacement for IE.

> Doesn't seem fair to them...

How is it not fair to them that they should only their own bundled software as
a replacement for bundled software from earlier versions of Windows, and not
for third-party software that the user had to deliberately choose to replace
their bundled software with? What possible conception of fairness could their
be where this claim even makes sense?

------
rasz_pl
One of the forced updates in W10 disabled overclocking of g3258 on chipsets
not blessed by Intel.

[http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=441&title=kb3064...](http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=441&title=kb3064209-breaks-
the-g3258)

You have a choice of bios that lets you overclock but W10 will only work on
one core, or bios that takes away overclocking and works with forced patch. At
least with W7/8 you can block this particular update.

------
reilly3000
The core of this all is defaults. If somebody makes an experience with
defaults that benefit themselves, that feels like America to be for better or
worse. The important part, the crucial part is that they remain choices. While
we could and do fight for a web with defaults that don't mean profits to big
companies, shouldn't we also work to ensure that we have choices in the first
place? When picking a platform are there choices you don't get to make?

------
yAnonymous
Overriding browser choices, ridiculous privacy defaults...

I see a nine-digit fine by the EU in Microsoft's not so distant future.

------
JustSomeNobody
Love the hubris in using the CEO's first name.

~~~
username
I'm guessing Chris knows Satya on some personal level.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Maybe. And I get that as CEO's they can be regarded as peers, but if you're
going to call this a "letter", I think it would have been better to use either
full name (which is how it's signed BTW), or Mr.

------
typis7
The article mentions the difficulty of preserving or changing the privacy
settings in Windows.

Ironically if you want to prevent Firefox to "phone home", you will have
performs many obscure tasks:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/privacy/firefox/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/privacy/firefox/)

Some of those require changing the internals of Firefox: about:config.

I wish Firefox would just have a big red button, _Disable All_ , instead or
requiring me to preform all the tasks listed in the link, when I install
Firefox. Or even better, make those choices opt-in, instead of opt-out.

------
com2kid
I just installed IE, I clicked on a URL in an email, I was asked which browser
I wanted to use.

IE was on top, but I do not remember what my previous default was. I was
however asked to choose.

I am not sure what other user experiences exist around this.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
When I upgraded my default changed from Chrome to Edge. When I clicked on my
first URL, also in an email, it did not give me any choices which was kinda
frustrating. Opening Chrome also didn't give me the whole "Chrome is not your
default; do you want it to be?" dialog.

~~~
Freaky
When I upgraded it gave me a page showing me the new defaults it was about to
apply, and gave me the option to skip it and keep what I was using before.

Went with the latter option and indeed, it's still all MPC-HC, foobar2000 and
Opera.

Maybe it's because I was upgrading from 8 you were upgrading from 7? I recall
some changes to how defaults were handled between them.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> Maybe it's because I was upgrading from 8 you were upgrading from 7? I
> recall some changes to how defaults were handled between them.

Nope, upgraded from Windows 8.1. Not sure why I had a difference experience
than you. I even went through the customize screens.

~~~
i_are_smart
Which edition do you have? Windows 8, Pro, Enterprise, or RT?

I did the upgrade with Win 8.1 Pro and the choice to reset default program
options was pretty clear.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Windows 8.1...home? I forget what they called non-pro.

------
pauldbau
Out of interest, how does Win 10 compare with Mac OSX in terms of being able
to install and change default browser? Given Apple's penchant for lock down,
I'd expect it's much the same as Windows?

~~~
bphogan
OSX has always worked as Windows 8.1 and below did with browsers - the browser
pops up and asks if it can be the default and you say either "yes" or "leave
me alone."

Windows 10 has made that a multi-step process, where the browser now bounces
you to the control panel where you have to find the default browser section
and make your choice.

------
dguido
Doesn't Firefox make a dozen HTTP requests the first time you open it? And
have ads on the start page? And have the only modern browser without a
sandbox? This emperor has no clothes.

------
vespergo
Wow, I learned nothing from reading this letter. Note to CEO, if you want
people to read your letters, actually have some content, not just your
feelings on something vague.

------
avaxzat
Mozilla Firefox ships as the default browser with almost every Linux distro.
Why is this not a problem? Is that hypocrisy really lost on everyone but me?

------
rasengan0
I can't use Firefox on my Chromebook unless i switch to dev mode and use
crouton. That said, i enjoy Firefox and the Windows 7 PC at work

------
sangd
"Before you start pointing fingers, make sure you hands are clean!"

------
tkubacki
TL;DR Mozilla is complaining because MS is changing default browser to EDGE

~~~
Qwertious
No, that's not what they're complaining about. For people on computers that
have had the default _actively and specifically changed_ to some other
browser, e.g. Lynx (for a blind person maybe), upgrading that computer to
Windows 10 will reset it back to a Microsoft browser, with no regard for your
existing choices.

------
jjzieve
linux, problem solved.

------
Animats
I am writing to you about a very disturbing aspect of Firefox 38.0.5.
Specifically, that the update experience appears to have been designed to
throw away the choice your customers have made about the Internet experience
they want, and replace it with the Internet experience Mozilla wants them to
have.

When we first saw the Firefox upgrade experience that strips users of their
choice by effectively overriding existing user preferences for the search
engine and other apps, and forces the integration of Pocket and Sync, we
reached out to your team to discuss this issue. Unfortunately, it didn’t
result in any meaningful progress, hence this letter.

We appreciate that it’s still technically possible to preserve people’s
previous settings and defaults, but the design of the whole upgrade experience
and the default settings APIs have been changed to make this less obvious and
more difficult. It now takes more than twice the number of mouse clicks,
scrolling through content and some technical sophistication for people to
reassert the choices they had previously made in earlier versions of Firefox.
It’s confusing, hard to navigate and easy to get lost.

Sometimes we see great progress, where consumer products respect individuals
and their choices. However, with the launch of Firefox 38.0.5 we are deeply
disappointed to see Mozilla take such a dramatic step backwards.

These changes are unsettling because there are millions of users who love
Firefox and who are having their choices ignored, and because of the increased
complexity put into everyone’s way if and when they choose to make a choice
different than what Mozilla prefers.

We strongly urge you to reconsider your business tactic here and again respect
people’s right to choice and control of their online experience by making it
easier, more obvious and intuitive for people to maintain the choices they
have already made through the upgrade experience. It should be easier for
people to assert new choices and preferences, not just for other Mozilla
products, through the default settings APIs and user interfaces.

Please give your users the choice and control they deserve in Firefox.

~~~
notsony
I don't care about Mozilla or Firefox. I used to, but not anymore. Two reasons
why.

First, copying Chrome's UI.

Second, forcing Brendan Eich out.

These days Mozilla comes across as a bunch of whiners and activists rather
than a technology company. Maybe Rust will be successful but I don't want to
be part of an ecosystem where straight talking and free thought is banned. Do
you want to submit a pull request and be told not to use gendered pronouns or
avoid using certain words because it makes people feel unsafe? That's the kind
of world Mozilla occupies.

~~~
staticelf
> Do you want to submit a pull request and be told not to use gendered
> pronouns or avoid using certain words because it makes people feel unsafe?

Is that really true? Can you give an example of that?

~~~
peteretep

        > avoid using certain words because it makes people feel
        > unsafe
    

Which words do you think should be appropriate for a non-profit software
organization which Mozilla don't think are?

------
kosigz
So. Much. Vacuity. Not once was it mentioned that Windows 10 removes Firefox
from users' machines.

------
cwyers
> These changes aren’t unsettling to us because we’re the organization that
> makes Firefox.

I'm not sure I believe you.

------
batrat
Seriously Mozilla, get over it. I know I use chrome and everybody I know uses
Chrome. This is like a little kid who wants a candy every single day although
he doesn't deserve it.

Every single time I hear about windows/IE/Edge I hear about Firefox/Mozilla
too. What is this? Want a slice of that stake? Work for it.

------
jacquesm
Foxes will change their coats but not their ways.

------
slg
Am I reading this right that the problem is that during an OS upgrade the
default browser is reset back to the default OS settings? While that is
certainly an inconvenience, I find it hard to really expect an OS upgrade to
carry over every user setting. Isn't all the user has to do after the upgrade
is open Firefox (which is still installed) and click yes to "make this
default" question?

~~~
balls187
> I find it hard to really expect an OS upgrade to carry over every user
> setting

True. However that default browser/file extension handlers preferences should
be a priority to carry forward.

It may be easy to set your new default browser, but it's one more thing I have
to do to personalize my computer, instead of using my computer to do the tasks
at hand.

It's a fundamental difference between MSFT and AAPL's philosphy (and why I
made the switch a while back). Everytime I upgrade OS X, my settings carry
forward, so there is less time spent doing things like setting up my computer,
and more time spent using my computer to solve problems that I care about.

~~~
wlesieutre
> True. However that default browser/file extension handlers preferences
> should be a priority to carry forward.

Especially when you've previously been in antitrust lawsuits over abusing your
position as the OS developer to take over the browser market.

> It may be easy to set your new default browser, but it's one more thing I
> have to do to personalize my computer, instead of using my computer to do
> the tasks at hand.

They moved it into the settings app, so this is no longer just "Open Firefox,
click 'set as default'" anymore. Changing it in the Settings app is easy for
us, but incomprehensible to less proficient users. I understand why they
changed that, but it makes forcing Edge as default a huge dick move on MS's
part.

~~~
mynameisvlad
> They moved it into the settings app, so this is no longer just "Open
> Firefox, click 'set as default'" anymore.

AFAIK, both ways should still work. The settings app is just a replacement for
"Default Apps and Programs" (or something like that) which was in since
Windows 7, maybe even Vista.

Edit: At least in Chrome, clicking "Make Google Chrome the default browser"
opens up the settings app to the correct view, so it's only a matter of
selecting the existing browser and choosing Chrome. It's not one click
anymore, which kind of sucks, but I wouldn't call it hard, even for an average
user.

~~~
wlesieutre
Nope. The default browser can no longer be changed anywhere but the system
preferences, applications can not set themselves as default.

Been that way for a couple months in technical preview builds, with even first
party software (OneNote desktop vs modern) continuing to ask if you want to
set it as default, followed by a system popup telling you to use the Settings
app.

~~~
mynameisvlad
Check out my edit, they seem to have moved from the system popup you talk
about to just opening up the Settings app for you to the right UI, so it's not
as great as the one click experience that was there before, but not as bad as
having you do all the work.

~~~
wlesieutre
Ah, that's a much better way to handle it than in the previews. Thanks for the
heads up!

------
BenjiBG
What a false and whiny post. Mozilla is collecting the user's browsing history
and sells it. All they care for is their own benefit. They are no different
than Apple, Google, FB, Amazon and of course Microsoft. But they are false.
Like Google telling us "don't be evil" ... ha, ha, ha

They all want to make the world a better place. Yes, sure. And Facebook is
building large drones to bring the internet to Africa for education. Oh, what
a noble act.

